# How do steroids make you feel?



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't mean physically responses like 'They make me feel muscular' or ' Feel like i carry a lot of water etc.

But how do you feel mentally, psychologically.

The reason i ask is a lot of people have mentioned feeling euphoric on cycles and have that feeling of well being, while others have talked about feeling crap. Some AAS seem to calm them down while others the opposite.

I know different roids or amounts will no doubt produce different psychological side effects.

So how do you feel?


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

Interesting question.

Having never used AAS I can only assume it's something like the feeling I get on fridays, when I'm deadlifting.

Awesome, fearless, energetic, confident, pumped.

I think I'm going to like being on cycle when it comes to that.


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

It got me thinking the other week, if these feelings are heightened by an increase in testosterone production, how do women respond to an increase in estrogen production?


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice question, but never done anything either, but ive read u do get a great sense of wellbeing, but some have complained about feeling depressed for a week or 2 after cycles. Im looking to get on some h-drol very soon (although it is extremely mild, i want to get a taste of any possible effects first), would be interested in answers also.

p.s ive read those that are more "androgenic" in nature come with heightened aggressiveness, which should help in the gym if it can be channeled properly, away from gym could be a different story.


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

When i was on my first cycle of Sustanon, i felt like i was Mike Tyson :lol:


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

invincible...........simple...


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Happy... real happy. Not because I'm growing faster, just happy in general


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Like Thor 

Seriously though.

Happy,full,strong,confident


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

And after????


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

"This is Gregoriava from Bulgaria... I saw her snatch this morning and it was amazing." - Pat Glenn, weightlifting commentator

hahaha! REPS!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

amazing most the time, feel a million dollers, feel like the hulk in the gym, love it


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

felt like sh1te the first time i done them anxcity, panic attacks was in a sh!tty place in my life aswell and i didnt no what to exspect from them either spose i espected something bad to happen like banging up smack or something sorted my head out wilst off the gear, loving cycles know only really use prop dont mind jabbin EOD either know


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Plain and simple Like a god!


----------



## Pika (Mar 3, 2011)

If we get strong and big on test then when should get hot and sexy on esto


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

In a word?... Bulletproof


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I feel like Tony the tiger ggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

as long as oestrogen is kept under controle its all good, some aas tren oxy and the like can make me a bit more agressive


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

i feel like a ****ing pornstar tbh, but my girlfriend doesn't like it too much


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

happy, confident, sexy as f.uck !!

:thumb:


----------



## Zorrin (Sep 24, 2010)

I feel optimistic.

For most people my age (mid 40s), life is a slow decline, and our bodies get a little bit worse every day. On cycle, my body is a bit better every day, which is something that most people don't experience. I'm near the end of a cycle now, and I've never looked better, got no aches or pains (except that "good" ache from training last night), and my sexy wife, Mrs Zorrin, is all over me.

I've been hitting the weights for more than 20 years, and I'd be bored of it, but the scientist in me (I'm a chemist) always has something to keep me interested. It's either streroid chemistry, or PCT science, or non-hormonal supplements, then back to steroid chemistry.

I went out a few weeks ago, mid-testosterone cycle, and remember feeling that I was slightly above ordinary, human men. Somehow, their petty concerns and desperation to impress women had nothing to do with my world. I just went out for a quiet drink, and I was having to beat women off with a sh**ty stick. I almost wanted to pull so that I could stand in front of some strange woman, and watch her reaction when I took my clothes off. I didn't, because Mrs Zorrin is a very special woman, but it's still nice to know you've still got it, and have that arrogance that comes from having superhuman levels of male hormone.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Great answers,

Is this why some, are itching to get on, for the 'God like, confident, awesome' feeling or is it more for the gains? I suspect it is more for the buzz than the gains, but could be wrong

I have read a few post over the months and some have reported feeling depressed, anxious, after/during PCT. Would most people say this can mainly be avoided, with diet, A.I. basic planning?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

hendrix said:


> Great answers,
> 
> Is this why some, are itching to get on, for the 'God like, confident, awesome' feeling or is it more for the gains? I suspect it is more for the buzz than the gains, but could be wrong
> 
> I have read a few post over the months and some have reported feeling depressed, anxious, after/during PCT. Would most people say this can mainly be avoided, with diet, A.I. basic planning?


i was buzzed and happy on cycle but my first PCT made me " emotional" :lol:

had quite a few low days, head wrecked.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

happy, excited and constantly buzzing but on the down side can be very aggressive and the littlest of things can pee me off at times which isnt very cool and makes people think your a tw*t. You just got to know how to handle the juice.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah people I've spoke to have said its made them real agro and moody. Strange how theres so many positive answers on here though...Wish my dad would die so I could try them witohut feeling guilty(joke but ya)


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

I feel like a walking hard on that wants to bang any thing that will let me

On a more serious not, if I get annoyed it takes me soooo long to calm down.

At work on my last course they would wind me up on purpose until one day I lost my rag with the lad haha


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

At the moment making me feel like a spotty herbert.


----------



## bfarrell09 (Feb 22, 2011)

Ive only jus started my second cycle but b4 my 1st cycle i had I.B.S which was mainly thru stress soon as i started my cycle it went n i jus got more daft n felt just good bout myself


----------



## Bricktop1436114614 (Mar 13, 2009)

Makes me laugh when people say it makes them feel really confident and happy, if your a sad case in the first place steroids are not going to make you feel like superman hahahah. The main feeling i get is incredible hornyness, i just wont leave my misses alone. if i see flesh shes had it. I get angry but thats cause im an angry git anyway they just make me a bit more snappy. the dog licking his balls infront of me really bugs the life out of me. I dont think im special or 'hard' cos im taking steroids and i dont walk around the gym like im the king. Steroids are steroids, for those who havent taken them you will realise when you do that the side effects regarding your mood and well being are well overrated....the only good feeling is the fact that your not wasting any time on cycle and are actually getting the most out of your training. when im not on its slightly depressing knowing that all my training and eating is just maintaining my muscle rather than adding size, add that to the fact you lose strength it can start to de motivate you. I think its more personally in your head knowng your on the gear rather than what the gear actually does to you.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

pct's fcuk me up so im going to blast and cruise till im old and grey!!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry to put a downer on things but i've just finished my 1st cycle of test e and it was crap from start to finish! I've added size don't get me wrong, 20lbs! but i felt no happy feelings or any sort of boost at all, i did my last shot of hcg today and start clomid and tamoxifen next week for a month, i feel shattered, depressed and have no motivation at all,......................... saying all that i have my 2nd cycle already in my draw! god knows why! i'm hoping that the ugl test i took was shiit and this new pharma grade stuff will give me a better cycle? I look good in a tshirt now though!


----------



## nucleus (Nov 2, 2009)

TBH I was feeling quite flat (not depressed but certainly lacking in motivation some days) before I started my 1st course of test e 6 weeks ago. For the first 2 days I felt like I was actually "coming up" on something... from then on, same as people have said - 10 ft tall and bulletproof, just have to check myself from time to time to make sure I don't let stupid things wind me up. All good!


----------



## ant-c (Nov 1, 2010)

GeordieSteve said:


> Happy... real happy. Not because I'm growing faster, just happy in general


same as above , just gives you that little boost, gives me bit of confidence


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

I love the confidence it's great!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

King F#cking Kong!


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Carefree.... No aggro, no moods just good. always horny,...


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

BIG BUCK said:


> Sorry to put a downer on things but i've just finished my 1st cycle of test e and it was crap from start to finish! I've added size don't get me wrong, 20lbs! but i felt no happy feelings or any sort of boost at all, i did my last shot of hcg today and start clomid and tamoxifen next week for a month, i feel shattered, depressed and have no motivation at all,......................... saying all that i have my 2nd cycle already in my draw! god knows why! i'm hoping that the ugl test i took was shiit and this new pharma grade stuff will give me a better cycle? I look good in a tshirt now though!


It's about mind-set too bro. I'm very familiar with the power of our minds, if you can make yourself believe that you are going to get good things from doing this, then you absolutely will - and flourish.

Keep a positive attitude at all times, disreagrd the negatives like sides, if it happens it happens and you will have to accept it until it passes.

You WANT this!


----------



## culldog (Feb 21, 2011)

44carl44 said:


> Plain and simple Like a god!


hahaha! You know sann!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I love the feeling of when i am on its just that i have really bad sides and eg acne went really bad and now i am still suffering from it!

However i am due to go on yet another as i am gonna be honest i love it and i have cant get enough lol.

I am due to do another low dose test 500mg/wk and 250mg deca see how i get on.


----------

